# detector de cruce por cero



## tecnotron2011 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hola, estoy haciendo un circuito de control de horno microondas con PIC y quisiera saber cómo se puede sincronizar el cruce por cero de la CORRIENTE (no del voltaje) con un tren de pulsos para activar un Triac. Es decir detectar el cruce por cero de la corriente y conmutar el encendido del Magnetrón. El programa no es problema sino el hardware que me complica un poco. gracias, espero sus respuestas!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 20, 2012)

Mi no terminar de entender...pero supongo que el triac en sí es el hardware del que hablas...

es decir...depende de la corriente que tenga el triac en su puerta va a conducir o no y en el ángulo que se especifique...

creo haber visto algún detector de paso por cero por ahí en el foro


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2012)

Si el magnetron no está conectado, no hay consumo (Corriente)

¿ Por que no comentas mejor que cosa quieres hacer ?


----------



## tecnotron2011 (Oct 20, 2012)

jaja bue perdón por la explicación, Quiero conmutar el encendido y apagado del magnetrón de un microondas. Esto se realiza conmutando el primario del transformador de alta tensión que alimenta al magnetrón y como le transformador tiene componente inductiva la corriente en el triac está desfasada respecto a la tensión. Entonces no me sirve detectar el cruce por cero de la tensión para controlar la potencia. Por eso quiero detectar el cruce por  cero de la corriente y sincronizarlo con el pic para enviar pulsos de encendido apagado en los cruces.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2012)

No aclaraste mucho que digamos y seguimos con lo mismo:



Fogonazo dijo:


> Si el magnetron no está conectado, no hay consumo (Corriente)



Para que el TRIAC maneje con seguridad cargas inductivas se agrega una red de Snubber

¿ No estarás pensando en hacer un dimmer o algo por el estilo ?


----------



## tecnotron2011 (Oct 20, 2012)

quiero hacer control de potencia por ciclos enteros de trabajo es decir si el tiempo minimo de temporización es 1 segundo y hay 50 ciclos por segundo (50hz) entonces para 50% de potencia debe conducir 25 ciclos y otros 25 no. el problema de hacerlo mediante control de fase es que si corto cuando la tensión es cero el triac seguramente seguirá conduciendo, lo mismo que para encenderlo un pulso en el cruce por cero de tensión no basta porque necesito una mínima corriente en el triac para que dispare. por eso quería sincronizar el cruce de la corriente con el pulso de activación del triac. En el siguiente link explica que para conmutar un magnetron conviene sincronizar con el cruce por cero de la corriente o producir un tren de pulsos que asegure la conducción del triac. Fijense donde dice FIRING AT PEAK MAINS VOLTAGE al final de la página 3 http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXyzyuw.pdf


----------



## Scooter (Oct 20, 2012)

Para todo eso están las redes snubber.


----------



## tecnotron2011 (Oct 20, 2012)

Bueno entonces sigo como venía, cuando lo termine de armar subo el circuito, el programa ya lo tengo listo. Gracias a todos por las respuestas!


----------

